# L'shanah Tovah



## johan (23/9/14)

To the few that understand: may you all be embraced in the shemittah year ahead.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh (23/9/14)

Ag thank you @johan, to you 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/9/14)

Yes, May this New Year be filled with health and happiness, and sweet moments for you and your family.

And, as always, a bit of explanation:
_L’shanah Tovah! Happy Rosh Hashanah to our fellow Jewish Latinos and our Jewish friends! Today, at sundown [24/09/2014], the celebrations for the Jewish New Year, the first of the High Holy Days will begin. Rosh Hashanah is a two-day celebration, which begins on the first day of Tishrei, the first month of the civil year, and the seventh month of the ecclesiastical year in the Hebrew calendar. Tishrei usually occurs in September-October on the Gregorian calendar.
This day is believed to be the anniversary of the creation of Adam and Eve, the first man and woman, and their first actions toward the realization of humanity's role in God's world. Rosh Hashanah customs include sounding the shofar (a hollowed-out ram's horn) and eating symbolic foods such as apples dipped in honey to evoke a "sweet new year."_

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (25/9/14)

Thanks @Andre, I just want to ad for clarification the following:

This coming year on the Hebrew calendar, 5775 (Sept. 24, 2014–Sept. 13, 2015), will be the next Sabbatical year. The year following the destruction of the second Holy Temple (3829 from creation, equivalent to 68–69 CE) was the first year of the seven-year Sabbatical cycle.

“_Six years you shall sow your land and gather its produce, but the seventh year you shall let it rest and lie fallow_.” (Shemoth / Exodus 23:10-11)

The Shemittah year waives all outstanding debts (_pity my bank manager doesn't observe it_). Observance of Shemittah has several dimensions, but I'm not going to explain it here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

